# I hate you all



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Well, after all of you all have preached and praised the benefits... I finally broke down and ordered a St Croix Avid Inshore rod. Spinning, 7' MH. Going to be my popping cork rod. Likely going to pair it with a Quantum Cabo PT 4000 unless the Daiwa BG MQ makes it to market before it's projected end of the calendar year arrival date. Super excited!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Can’t go wrong with St. Croix. I have more then 20 of them in various configurations for F and SW.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

love my avid inshore, best rod i've owned.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a full quiver. I prefer them paired with the Stradic CI4+


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Well the rod still hasn't come in to Bass Pro for pickup. I started researching and comparing reels. I think I am going to pick up a Daiwa Ballistic LT to go on it if they are ever back in stock. The 3000 series weighs only 6.5oz, has 22# of drag, and is a 9 bearing setup for $230. I also considered a 4000 series Quantum Cabo PT. It weighs 13.4oz, but offers 30# of drag in an 8 bearing setup. And I can get it for about $150. I'll probably go with the Daiwa because of the weight and I know it'll do everything I need.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

man, that Cabo is a great reel but awfully heavy to have and cast all the time. A great rod for soaking bait, but not lures (IMO). I have a 2500 Ballistic LT and love it. Because the new Shimano Stradic ci4's are coming out, I'd see if your local BPS has a 4000 Stradic Ci4 in stock at discount and get that. Line capacity, light, and will manage most fish still. 

man I miss buying new setups - so exciting !!!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

FishWithChris said:


> man, that Cabo is a great reel but awfully heavy to have and cast all the time. A great rod for soaking bait, but not lures (IMO). I have a 2500 Ballistic LT and love it. Because the new Shimano Stradic ci4's are coming out, I'd see if your local BPS has a 4000 Stradic Ci4 in stock at discount and get that. Line capacity, light, and will manage most fish still.
> 
> man I miss buying new setups - so exciting !!!


Get the Stradic! They will/should be discounting them soon. (If the Rona doesn't mess that up too) They always discount right before the new model comes out. So much lighter than Daiwas, but they do have bearing problems so keep it rinsed and lubed. I bought a Daiwa thinking I would switch from Stradics, but I don't like the weight for casting all day, and I'm being told that parts were hard to come by before the manufacturing shutdowns. Also, if you have a local tackle shop that's not a chain, support them!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

FishWithChris said:


> man, that Cabo is a great reel but awfully heavy to have and cast all the time. A great rod for soaking bait, but not lures (IMO). I have a 2500 Ballistic LT and love it. Because the new Shimano Stradic ci4's are coming out, I'd see if your local BPS has a 4000 Stradic Ci4 in stock at discount and get that. Line capacity, light, and will manage most fish still.
> 
> man I miss buying new setups - so exciting !!!


Yea I really wish that Quantum would do a 2500 and 3000 Cabo. But I think that's what their Smoke S3 PT lineup is meant to be. I have the Smoke S3 in 3000 and it has served me well. My local BPS has NOTHING in stock. It is unreal how depleted their inventory is. I will keep an eye for the Stradic. Good to hear that you love the Ballistic LT though! I will still be keeping my eye out for one though. I don't have to have this setup this year. My plan was to make it my hard lure (27MRs, medium sized glide baits, maybe some bigger topwater) setup, but I have a 7" Falcon Coastal with a 3000 series Daiwa BG that has been doing really well, so not too rushed.




Copahee Hound said:


> Get the Stradic! They will/should be discounting them soon. (If the Rona doesn't mess that up too) They always discount right before the new model comes out. So much lighter than Daiwas, but they do have bearing problems so keep it rinsed and lubed. I bought a Daiwa thinking I would switch from Stradics, but I don't like the weight for casting all day, and I'm being told that parts were hard to come by before the manufacturing shutdowns. Also, if you have a local tackle shop that's not a chain, support them!


I think the Rona is going to mess it all up. Everywhere I've seen is selling more reels and rods than they can stock. I am not sure we're going to see closeout inventory price drops because there's not going to be any inventory left to close out!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a few Avids, and about every reel you can tthink of.

The Cabo PTSE 40 is great reel on somethign like a 15-40lb blank for reef action, cobia, or tarpon. It's too heavy to be pair with a light Avid for casting all day. It's more of live bait boat reel than an inshore casting reel.

The Smoke is Cabo's inshore reel but I would pick a stradic or Daiwa over it.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> I have a few Avids, and about every reel you can tthink of.
> 
> The Cabo PTSE 40 is great reel on somethign like a 15-40lb blank for reef action, cobia, or tarpon. It's too heavy to be pair with a light Avid for casting all day on an Avid. It's a boat reel not an inshore casting reel.
> 
> The Smoke is Cabo's inshore reel but I would pick a stradic or Daiwa over it.


Thanks for the feedback. Yea I kinda figured that was the case. The Diawa BG 3000 is 10.8 ounces and I can tell a difference after a bit of throwing it vs. the Smoke PT which is 8.3. I can only imagine slinging the Cabo 4000 at 13.4 all day! Again, another reason I am attracted to the Ballistic LT at 6.5oz!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Well things escalated quickly today. I got the email that the rod was ready to pick up, so I went to Bass Pro. Got the rod, took it to the truck, and realized the girl who helped me said they just got a massive truck of inventory. Back inside to see if maybe they got any decent spinning reels. Get to the area and they have a Stradic FL 4000. I pick it up, turn the handle, thinking "man this thing is nice". Ask the guy, "Hey, do you actually have these in stock". He says "Nope, you're holding the last one. If you want it, I can give you 10% off because it was a display. It hasn't been out there long." So I look it over. Not a scratch or mark on it. Hand it to him, "Yeah, I'll take it."

So Stradic FL 4000! Thing is incredibly light as well, just under 10ozs. This combo should be perfect for big reds!


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Im a Fin-Nor guy. I picked up a St Croix Mojo Bass (heavy) 2 years ago about I found that it makes a great inshore rod. The shorter butt makes it's ideal or sitting on a boat. St Croix has always made great products.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Welcome to the club of .......”just one more and I will have everything covered”....lol


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I wonder when I’ll get my Van Staals in…. Ordered them 2 months ago


----------

